# Was ist der unterschied zwischen return und ?



## Guest (30. Aug 2008)

System.out.println????


Beide Befehle geben eine Wert zurück bzw. geben einen Wert aus

also return gibt einen Wert zurück

was ist den der Unterschied

Könnten ihr mir paar Beispiele geben?????

Danke im voraus.


----------



## Templon (30. Aug 2008)

Erm System.out.println() ist da um etwas auf der Konsole aus zu geben. Und das return statement is da um etwas zurück zu geben von einer Funktion. 

z.B.


```
public boolean test() {
     return true;
}
```


----------



## Murray (30. Aug 2008)

Verstehe ich die Frage richtig? Du willst wissen, was der Unterscheid zwischen dem Schlüsselwort return und der Anweisung System.out.println ist?

"return" ist eben ein Schlüsselwort wie "public",  "class", oder "if" und hat die Bedeutung "beende die aktuelle Methode und kehre zum aufrufenden Code zurück; ersetze dort den Aufruf dieser Methode durch den folgenden Wert".
"System.out.println()" ist ein Methodenaufruf: in der Klasse java.lang.System gibt es ein statisches Member namens out vom Typ PrintStream. In der Klasse PrintStream gibt es die Methode println (genauer: es gibt diverse überladene Methoden dieses Namens).

Falls das nicht das ist, was Du wissen wolltest (das halte ich für ziemlich wahrscheinlich), dann frage etwas konkreter.


----------



## Gast (30. Aug 2008)

thx


----------

